# most difficult boxset?



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok so I hear people complain about how hard some models are to make, owning a hive tyrant I know what people are talking about.

But I have just made the necron battleforce after 10 hours of constant work on it. I cannot for the life of me figure out why it took so long this rates on my most difficult box set to assemble. 
The tyranid battle force only took 2 hours and all of this is without painting it.

So whats the most difficult box set you've ever made you, can rate it how long it took to build, how difficult to build the models were or anything like that


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

unfortunatley thats just not possible, every one builds at different rates and skill levels and struggles at different parts or reasons, for me the DE and Tau boxsets would be bitches to put together because they are so flimsy, whereas others would sstruggle with orks or crons.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

The trygon wasnt hard to put together, but all the spikes butchered my hands. I could have painted that thing in my own blood after the what it did to me durring assembally.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> ok so i hear people complain about how hard some models are to make owning a hive tyrant i know what people are talking about but i have just made the necron battleforce after 10 hours of constant work on it and i cannot for the life of me figure out why it took so long this rates on my most difficult box set to assemble the tyranid battle force only took 2 hours and all of this is without painting it so whats the most difficult box set youve ever made you can rate it how long it took to build how difficult to build the models were or anything like that


Punctuation marks are symbols that indicate the structure and organization of written language, as well as intonation and pauses to be observed when reading aloud.

In written English, punctuation is vital to disambiguate the meaning of sentences.
For example, "woman, without her man, is nothing" and "woman: without her, man is nothing" have greatly different meanings, as do "eats shoots and leaves" and "eats, shoots and leaves".
"King Charles walked and talked half an hour after his head was cut off" is alarming; "King Charles walked and talked; half an hour after, his head was cut off", less so. (For English usage, see the articles on specific punctuation marks.)

The rules of punctuation vary with language, location, register and time and are constantly evolving. Certain aspects of punctuation are stylistic and are thus the author's (or editor's) choice. Tachygraphic language forms, such as those used in online chat and text messages, may have wildly different rules.


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

I actually ended up having to rip my finger off of the old chimeras when i put them together.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

jimmy gunn said:


> Punctuation marks are symbols that indicate the structure and organization of written language, as well as intonation and pauses to be observed when reading aloud.
> 
> In written English, punctuation is vital to disambiguate the meaning of sentences.
> For example, "woman, without her man, is nothing" and "woman: without her, man is nothing" have greatly different meanings, as do "eats shoots and leaves" and "eats, shoots and leaves".
> ...


Do you feel better now? Hijacking a 14 year old's thread, an interesting one at that, to tell him nothing to do with his post, and instead slate him for his grammar?

Ignore this guy patronising you Aboy, this is a good thread.
_____________________________

I Dunno about Boxset, But i struggled so much to build obliterators >.<
Ripped all the skin off my fingers from the super glue, because of all the tiny metal parts...

I got so annoyed!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have edited the first post to make it easier reading. :wink:

jimmy, if its that much of an issue for you report the post and leave alone.




The only current mini kit that has made me swear _"no more!"_ so far has been the Necron Tomb Spyder.

The First Landraider Crusader with all metal sponsons is probably the worst standard kit I have had to do though.

Luckily assembly has never been my problem, I'm pretty adept at that side of the hobby, now painting.........


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry if i offended anyone.k:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Its OK but I have to say he's dead Jim


( I do use punctuation I just prefer to type quickly I typed that first post in just a few seconds)


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Trying to glue the sonic weapons on some noise marines without a pinning vice drove me mad.

Big metal weapons being mounted on plastic bodies is never good.

I am now the proud owner of a new pinning vice 

The model can now take it's own weight without collapsing.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Its OK but I have to say he's dead Jim


Not sure what you mean.:scratchhead:

anyway, I hate working on anything metal.
I always find them to be so badly made.

(ex goldsmith, so know a lot about casting.)


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Its a line from Star Trek.
I really don't know what episode it's from or why or who is saying it.
It just sprung to mind


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

jimmy gunn said:


> Sorry if i offended anyone.k:


Offended? That was going in my "Top 5 Greatest Posts Ever"


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

WFB, so sorry for not 40k, but the Goblin Lord on Gigantic Spider is currently causing me much grief and heart-ache. Really, it is a bitch to put the saddle-seat-thing together so it fits and will sit on the back of the bloody spider! Grrrrrrrrr...

GFP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

@ Jimmy,
Best damn post I have ever had the honor of coming across.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Without a doubt the Thunderfire Cannon. That kit is hell in a blister.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Idk why but right now the slann's throne is pissing me off...so much that at one point I threw the thrown across the room and get it embedded into the wall. so yeah, fucking pissed off.

In 40k world I must say the original metal LRC variant pissed me off just as much almost to the same amount as the above statement


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

hippypancake said:


> Idk why but right now the slann's throne is pissing me off...so much that at one point I threw the thrown across the room and get it embedded into the wall. so yeah, fucking pissed off.
> 
> In 40k world I must say the original metal LRC variant pissed me off just as much almost to the same amount as the above statement


I was close to doing that with my Hive Tyrant, not so much for the fact that it was difficult just that the damn glue refused to stick, I got one bit together let it overnight to dry then when I went to glue the next part the first bit would fall apart. This happened three or four times but I resisted the urge to lob it, stuck at it and eventually it held. Happy Days!!:biggrin:


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Personly my "bane" is the LOTR Dragon. Took months to finaly get it to stya together and all without pinning(as i didn't know how too), now the bloody thing could servive a drop from orbit!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i struggle with sentinels to be honest, i love the rules, and the model. but sticking the 'body' together is a pain for me. then theres gluing the legs quick enough that the glue doesnt dry and set it in an awkward pose :/


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> i struggle with sentinels to be honest, i love the rules, and the model. but sticking the 'body' together is a pain for me. then theres gluing the legs quick enough that the glue doesnt dry and set it in an awkward pose :/


do waht i do. Stick only the non moving parts first with the legs. this means the legs still have free movement but will stya in palce. Once you have possitioned it the way you want it then drip some Super glue(not plastic) into the joins to hold it in place. I did that for my first Sentiel and it work perfectly.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a thing about mould lines. I can literally spend hours painstakingly scrapping them off. So anything takes me blooming ages to put together. As for the hardest thing to put together, i'll have to agree with the Land Raider Crusader sponsors. Lots of tiny metal objects and super glue don't go together......literally.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Your all nuts! The best of the worst is the damn scrap launcher for the Ogre Kingdoms, anyone unfortunate enough to tackle that nightmare of a model deserves a medal.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Penitent Engines, anyone?

Midnight


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

fucking battlesuits piece of piss to put together, they just wont stay together


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Penitent engine or Exorcist.

/thread


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

jaws900 said:


> do waht i do. Stick only the non moving parts first with the legs. this means the legs still have free movement but will stya in palce. Once you have possitioned it the way you want it then drip some Super glue(not plastic) into the joins to hold it in place. I did that for my first Sentiel and it work perfectly.


i wish i knew this earlier haha, ive assembled all 4 that i own :headbutt:

will deffinately try it for the next 5 i buy  (btw, i fucking love sentinels! )

+rep for the help, good sir!


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

jimmy gunn

"Punctuation marks are symbols that indicate the structure and organization of written language, as well as intonation and pauses to be observed when reading aloud.
In written English, punctuation is vital to disambiguate the meaning of sentences.
For example, "woman, without her man, is nothing" and "woman: without her, man is nothing" have greatly different meanings, as do "eats shoots and leaves" and "eats, shoots and leaves".
"King Charles walked and talked half an hour after his head was cut off" is alarming; "King Charles walked and talked; half an hour after, his head was cut off", less so. (For English usage, see the articles on specific punctuation marks.)
The rules of punctuation vary with language, location, register and time and are constantly evolving. Certain aspects of punctuation are stylistic and are thus the author's (or editor's) choice. Tachygraphic language forms, such as those used in online chat and text messages, may have wildly different rules."


All of that knowledge of the written English Language and yet your name, which is surely a proper noun, doesn't begin with a capital letter.

Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> The First Landraider Crusader with all metal sponsons is probably the worst standard kit I have had to do though.




I hear that. Those fiddly metal bolter sponsons were a nightmare. I either dropped them half way through construction and watched my hard work shatter on the floor or had a bolter stuck to each of my fingers by the end of it:blackeye:

Generally I hate putting tanks together, it takes too long and they never fit right. I think the landspeeder i did the other week was the worst!


----------



## hawkes (Apr 13, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Your all nuts! The best of the worst is the damn scrap launcher for the Ogre Kingdoms, anyone unfortunate enough to tackle that nightmare of a model deserves a medal.


i secound this, mine is still in peices in my draw has been for about 8 months


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

vespids were a bitch to get together in fact i stilll havent


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Zoanthropes.

I dont think i have ever had mine in 1 piece for longer than about 30 seconds.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

the old metal venerable dreadnought, the chaos dreadnought and the old space wolf long fang kits were the worst models to attempt to put together.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

This isn't really a specific model but Imperial Guard tanks in general are a thousand times easier to put together than Space Marine tanks. I've broken two Predators completely while assembling and my one somewhat-in-working-order Razorback has a crooked track.... :angry:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Hive Tyrant. Most of it stayed together; Just on arm kept falling off, over and over again.
Stupid thing damn near drove me insane

SGMAlice


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

See, this is where plastic cement beats glue hands-on.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"See, this is where plastic cement beats glue hands-on."

Yeah, and pinning...


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Zoanthropes.
> 
> I dont think i have ever had mine in 1 piece for longer than about 30 seconds.


mine will survive an impact form a meteor! Are sure we are taking aobut the same Zoanthrope?


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Daemon Prince of Nurgle, my word, I don't know whether it was just me that day doing everything wrong or it really is the hardest model to assemble, the body wouldn't fit on the legs properly I had to file down his upper torso dramatically, I got it eventually though.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

From WFB, the goddamn Dark Elves War Hydra. 5 different heads, all of which don't mesh well with the neck, you have to test each one to figure out where it's supposed to go, and good luck getting them on without green-stuff and powerful glue.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> This isn't really a specific model but Imperial Guard tanks in general are a thousand times easier to put together than Space Marine tanks. I've broken two Predators completely while assembling and my one somewhat-in-working-order Razorback has a crooked track.... :angry:


Yeah, i assembled my Chimera today, even with painting the inside (I have a thing for that) it was done in far quicker time than either of my SM tanks. Didn't mind the Razorback so much, but the Land Raider annoyed me.


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of working with the rhino chassis. But for the most part plastic is smooth sailing. Flashings on metal models can be a pain although.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

i didnt expect this thread to be so popular thanks guys


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

DAEMON PRINCE AND HIVE TYRANT. Oh, no wait. PLAGUEBEARERS! By far THE hardest to assemble model in the world. Seriously GW, why would you allow yourselves to market such un-buildable nonsense!?:grin:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

i own a hive tyrant and a daemon prince daemon prince doesnt last a week without his sword falling off and the tyrant well his lash hasnt stayed on for (clack!) 5 minutes


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

For me the metal hive tyrant was a challenge. He eventually stuck together. The Metal dp's of both kinds were also a challenge. The leman russ used to be a pain because the top and pottom hull sections were allways warped. But the most difficult of all, metal tits out demonettes. Cannot make their bloody arms stick and they are too small to pin. Makes me want to worship khorne instead.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

You have all had it easy by the looks of it, the hardest model to put together was the First edition wraith lord, it as like trying to glue together a lead Pinnochio puppet.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

trying not to acidently glue my hand to my forehead when making a chaos spawn. To...many...... Tentacles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Definitely the Daemon Prince. That was a bitch.


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

My worst model to assembly had to have been a Lemon Land Speeder Model I got. Nothing... repeat, NOTHING fit together. I've had some good Land Speeder models that are a joke to model, but this one, just nothing would fit. The worst part about it all, was that I believe it was an older model compared to the other ones I bought as the plastic was a different colour. Turns out that plastic also caused some crazy fumes when combined with my glue and would burn my eyes. That model has my finger prints (still layers of skin) still on it from me trying to force / hold the pieces together and by the end, I said F*** It, and just left it the way it is. Worst Model Ever...


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> The First Landraider Crusader with all metal sponsons is probably the worst standard kit I have had to do though.


This.

This was before I became such a huge fan of pinning. To this day I'm amazed at how well it's all held together.

Honestly, even the plastic parts of the Land Raider are tough to get together without huge gaps for me.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Don_Keyballs said:


> My worst model to assembly had to have been a Lemon Land Speeder Model I got. Nothing... repeat, NOTHING fit together. I've had some good Land Speeder models that are a joke to model, but this one, just nothing would fit. The worst part about it all, was that I believe it was an older model compared to the other ones I bought as the plastic was a different colour. Turns out that plastic also caused some crazy fumes when combined with my glue and would burn my eyes. That model has my finger prints (still layers of skin) still on it from me trying to force / hold the pieces together and by the end, I said F*** It, and just left it the way it is. Worst Model Ever...


Good point about the land speeder. I bought one to use as a head for my titan and it was a real bitch to get together.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

unixknight said:


> This.
> 
> This was before I became such a huge fan of pinning. To this day I'm amazed at how well it's all held together.
> 
> Honestly, even the plastic parts of the Land Raider are tough to get together without huge gaps for me.


The CSM land raider kit gave me more problems than any other kit i've built... except the thousand sons conversion models. They don't fit together, gaps everywhere. the arms leave for very little altercation without pinning and cutting and maiming.... but as far as box set it'd have to say land raiders all the way. I have a stupid havoc launcher perminantly on mine because i started shaving out one of the holes on top to fit one hatches. Turned out to be the wrong on and by the time i was done widening it i had to keep going even further and just glue the damned piece on....:headbutt: fucking hobbies are supposed to be relaxing.... 

woog out!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> You have all had it easy by the looks of it, the hardest model to put together was the First edition wraith lord, it as like trying to glue together a lead Pinnochio puppet.


I have an Eldar Dreadnought too.

It's only recently I have rediscovered all the parts for it.
It's another model that has no way of bearing it's own weight.:headbutt:

I might strip it down and repaint and pin it.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a new one - the Heavy Bolter marines from the Devastator Squad box. Gah.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

are they tht bad?


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

IanC said:


> I have a new one - the Heavy Bolter marines form the Devastator Squad box. Gah.





aboytervigon said:


> are they tht bad?


Oh yes they are. I don't know how many times I glued my fingers to the model/table/together trying to build those models for a friend, if they had been for myself I would have jacked it in.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

bobg said:


> vespids were a bitch to get together in fact i stilll havent


The real question is: Why would you want them in the first place?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not sure how anyone would struggle with orks, but yeah dude, necrons are a f***in pain int he ass. even the warriors still have those little green gun lights that i always ruin. the flayed ones take for ever to get their hands to stay, and wraiths...ridiculous.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> Without a doubt the Thunderfire Cannon. That kit is hell in a blister.


This is blasphemy! This is Madness!!!

Madness?! THIS IS THUNDERFIRE CANNON!!!

yes I gave up on that fiend anfter about 2-3 hours of limited progress.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

really? ive never built a thunderfire cannon but its looks pretty compact. is that why not many people have them? :laugh:


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Flamers of Tzeentch.

THEY HAVE NO FLAT SURFACE TO CONNECT TO THE BASE! WHYYYYYYYYYYY!?!?!??!?!

Seriously, the only time superglue has failed me. Im afraid to touch them now for fear that they'll explode and kill me.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Thunderfire cannon, at least 2 of these have been launched across the room in the direction of the trash can in a fit of frustration.


----------

